# قناة جديدة على النايل سات



## jesus11 (3 أغسطس 2007)

قناة القمة
قناة جديدة ومتميزة
على تردد  10910 عمودى


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قناة جديدة على النايل سات*

القناه دى نوعها ايه يا jesus11

لو دينيه يبقى ربنا يكتر منها

ميرسى ليك ويارب نعرف نجبها​


----------



## Moony34 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قناة جديدة على النايل سات*

شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## taten (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قناة جديدة على النايل سات*

*دينية ازاى يعنى لو دينية تبقى دينية اسلامية لانة ممنوع على النايل سات قنوات دينية مسيحية*


----------



## †السريانيه† (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قناة جديدة على النايل سات*

ياريت لو نعرف هي قناة ايه  انا حعمل بحث واشوف
ميرسي  الرب يباركك


----------



## ناجى عزيز (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قناة جديدة على النايل سات*

*هل هى قناة مسيحية يارب
ناجى عزيز[/​*center]​​


----------



## the servant (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قناة جديدة على النايل سات*

ياريت يا اخونا العزيز توضحلنا نوع القناة بس انا اعتقد انها اسلامية


----------



## Ramzi (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قناة جديدة على النايل سات*

يا اخوتي هذا التردد كله قنوات اسلامية

بمجرد ما تنزل التردد يظهر على الأقل 10 قنوات اسلامية

أنا أشكر jesus11 الذي نبهنا على هذا التردد حتى لا نجربه أبدا ً


----------



## إيناس (22 أغسطس 2008)

[FONT="Comic Sans MS[I][COLOR="Blue"][/COLOR][/I]]


----------



## إيناس (22 أغسطس 2008)

أنا عملت بحث لم أجدها لامسيحية ولا إسلامية


----------



## emy (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قناة جديدة على النايل سات*

*اكيد اسلاميه*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2008)

* معلومه حلوه شكرا ليكى

 على فكره انا اشتريت الش .. لسه القمر سات

 هههههههههههه

الرب يباركك ​*


----------



## مينا 188 (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ربنا يباركك
بس الكل سال اذا كانت قناه مسيحيه ولا لا 
انا هشوفها واقولكم 
بس تقريبا مسيحيه من اسمها


----------



## التايسونى (11 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا عملت بحث لم أجدها لامسيحية ولا إسلامية


----------



## cshaobup515984 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*runescape shop*

how can i make runescape money fast??


----------



## Coptic Mena (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا مش عارف الناس شغالة تسال قناة مسيحية ولا اسلامية ولا يهودية اولا القنوات المسيحية اللى على النايل سات 4 حتى الان على تردد واحد وثابت للاربعة هما اغابى وسى تى فى والملكوت ومعجزة دة اولا والقناة اللى هو بيقول عليها دى من اسمها اصلا استحالة تكون مسيحية  واللى بيقول القمر الصناعى النايل سات  استحالة تنزل علية قناة مسيحية  كان زمان الكلام دة ولية متنزلش مدام القمر مصرى وانا مصرى وانت  مصرى مسلم او مسيحى او يهودى ولكن التخلف العربى تقول اية بقا والعنصرية والتطرق والتعصب فى الاسلام سمى على قد متسمى  .....ربنا موجود وياريت الناس تعرف اى قناة مسيحية جديدة هاتنزل اكيد هاتكون فى مووضع من المشرف لو من عضو مبارك موثوق فية مش من عضو 3 ردود 
*​


----------

